# S-13 vs. S-14



## kill_0_zap (Mar 1, 2007)

im looking for input on wich of the two platforms to get, so if any body could give me some pros and cons comparing the two platforms i would greatly apprecieat it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they're both great platforms, but S13's can have rust problems, especially if the fastbacks have the spoiler on them. i like the S14 interior and body lines better than an S13 and the seats are more comfortable in an S14. drive both of them and see which one you like better.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah thise particular question is debated on this site too many times when its asked. ends up in a stail mate


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

pretty much just depends on what body style you like more is what is comes down to. the S13 is a little harder to install a SR because of the powersteering pump. but usally the S14s are in better shape just cuz there newer


----------



## nissanaddict (Dec 16, 2006)

i have s13s haven't driven s14 yet but they are pretty much the same I hear. s13 is lighter.

i like my s13s. I think s14 looks better tho. especially this one i say in Super Street w/ the 

Vertex Ridge body kit. It' nice


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

Do best of both worlds! Buy your S13, put a different front end on it. But if I had to pick I love the S13 hatch


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

dose the s14 front clip directly bolt up to the s13 frame?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

s13 coupe ftw. hatches are ugly. ugh.
s14's are sweet though. if they werent ob2, i think id have one.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> s14's are sweet though. if they werent ob2, i think id have one.


don't forget that 95's are OBD1.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, but good luck finding a 95.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lol good point.


----------



## madmax240 (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know about a front clip per say, but as the world has seen any front end can be somehow fitted to the front of that car(s13) I've seen s14 kouki front ends, I've even seen a full-on Skyline retrofit to the entire car! There's a few kits out there to help you do s14 (kouki) conversions and also the s15 conversions (remember the "twin" drifters?)


----------



## Brentonium (Apr 2, 2007)

I love my S13, when it's not breaking down on me. Eventhough it's mostly stock now it's still alot of fun to drive. Nothing like shifting gears in a 240.


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

I love the S-14 Personally but to each his own:jawdrop:but you can't hang with pushing 19 lbs of boost through the turbo


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you boost thru your turbo?


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

madmax240 said:


> I don't know about a front clip per say, but as the world has seen any front end can be somehow fitted to the front of that car(s13) I've seen s14 kouki front ends, I've even seen a full-on Skyline retrofit to the entire car! There's a few kits out there to help you do s14 (kouki) conversions and also the s15 conversions (remember the "twin" drifters?)


i even saw in a magazine, cant remember which one, but an S13 hatch had like an early 80s trans am front end on it, looked pretty sweet actually. especially with the LT1 power plant


----------

